# A Quick Caboose Bash



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am heading to Cabin Fever Expo, a fun show, to run live steam with my group.

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/

I like to run a string of Iron Mountain ore cars or log cars behind a geared locomotive.

However, I had no appropriate back woods caboose for that consist. I decided to scratch build one, and started looking at articles, making sketches, etc. While I still hope to do that, time was winding down and I would not have enough to make the caboose for Cabin Fever.

So what to do that was quick? I was cruising MLS and LSC and found one thread on using a USAT crane tender as a caboose. Hmm. I have one of those, and the color and road name were not particularly useful on my railroad. So I decided to use the cabin from the USAT crane car and combine it with a 20 ft flatcar that I build of wood from a Northeast Narrow gage kit I found in the junk box.

Here is the USAT Crane car, from the USAT web site










I just put the cab on the middle of the flat, and it sorta fit...










I painted it with a red oxide primer from the auto parts store, dulled the very bright silver roof with a wash of water and craft paint black, added Ozark chimney, and a few details, and I think I am ready to haul ore and logs with a caboose crew..










And with the ore car










Thanks for reading

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great effort Jer... A "babbeese"...
... ( bashed cabeese )
Kits of flats still out there?

SD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, Jerry.

Can I ask why the cabin uprights aren't firmly planted in the stake pockets of the flatcar? ;-)


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

SD- I am not certain about NE NG, but their website seems alive:

http://www.nemodel.com/shop/agora.cgi?product=nng

as does their listing for the 20 ft flat I made from their kit

http://www.nemodel.com/shop/agora.cgi?cart_id=840395.8668*Xa8Tf1&p_id=2233&xm=on&ppinc=search2

But it would be prudent to give them a call and ask I suppose

Pete: well because the yard boss wanted this done yesterday, the ground finally froze enough to drag the logs out of the woods, and lacking bigger pockets to fit the stakes, and time to do anything about it, the crew just chained the cab down, maybe get to it in the spring.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice quickie, Jerry. Sometimes you just do what you have time for and it comes out good!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice re-use of your crane tender car cabin Jer. 
CJ

PS, when you built your sweeper car from the USAT crane tender without the cab, and parked the bobber caboose over the battery, I'd asked you where the tender's cab went.... so, now I see.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat little caboose! Looks like the crew brought along a few barrels of wine!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Neat little caboose! Looks like the crew brought along a few barrels of wine!"

OR spike kegs! (More mundane, but plausible.)

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys

...homebrew...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking very nice Jerry, that little caboose will fit right in with the group you are running with.
Good idea
Dennis


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

One idea for detailing is to add bolt heads to the stakes that hold the cabin to the frame and remove the stake pockets. This way it show's it been repurposed from existing stock.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice idea, Scott

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Jerry, that came out great!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The "payoff", steaming at Cabin Fever, great day



















Regards, Jerry


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That turned out great!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

I thought Cabin Fever was in February. Is it in progress this weekend?

Looking good,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's the first I've seen of your new Climax, very nice. And I agree, your cabash looks great!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great, love the end result.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, gents

Dave, Cabin Fever has been in mid April for the last few years, but returned to it's former time slot in January again this year. And yes, it is ongoing right now in Lebanon, PA. Come on for a visit!

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

I'm tied down with other things right now, but I'd love to attend someday. I grew up in Palmyra, PA, and Lebanon was the "big town" then. Of course there was also Hershey. I'll be up for ECLSTS at York. That's when I usually stay with my college buddy in Fredericksburg, just a few miles north of Lebanon.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK last one, the logging train (that I made the caboose for in the first place) departs Cabin Fever Station...










Those wishing more photos of the Cabin Fever event, which is a public Model Engineering show, may wish to see my photo album

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/CabinFever2016LebanonPA

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*Caboose Interior*

Winter has finally set in here so I decided to detail the caboose bash interior, as well as add a few outside details as well:

I added a jack and side chains and lowered the hand rails which were too high










I decided the interior needed a work bench, seating bench, stove, and a cot for crew rest

workbench










cot










Both scratch built from bits of cedar from the scrap box, cloth an old napkin

Then I put it all together










with a dart board at the end for entertainment along with the checkers game










and off it went..










Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great minds think alike, I built a workshop flat and a bench for the its interior. I placed a vice on the front left. Mine is just oriented 90 degrees to the front.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great jerry! It is fun doing those little details.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful and looks perfect behind the log train.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great Jerry, and I love the stove.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen, I appreciate the comments

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a really good bash, I like all your added details, sure looks like what they probably had in the logging days
Dennis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The checker board looks right at home. Nice looking model. Pete


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The details show a lot of thought and and even more effort, true craftsmanship. Nick jr


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Super nice caboose bash. Those interior details are just perfect.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Even the smallest caboose deserves some amenities.



















In this case it's just a comfortable seat, jump seats, and a warm stove, but there's hardly space for anything more.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Darts while rocking down the rails could make for an interesting game.


----------

